
Completing the Netflix Cloud Migration - fred256
https://media.netflix.com/en/company-blog/completing-the-netflix-cloud-migration
======
fred256
This article at ars technica has a few more details as well:
[http://arstechnica.com/information-
technology/2016/02/netfli...](http://arstechnica.com/information-
technology/2016/02/netflix-finishes-its-massive-migration-to-the-amazon-
cloud/)

